# Drum rig for surf fishing



## Jbare0001

I want to make up a few drum rigs for a fall surf fishing trip and was wondering if there was a standard way of making them or if anyone has a particular way that works good.


----------



## Yakkin

Go to The Fishing Bible, look up the River Rig. Read all 500 posts.

'nuff said.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Well here's a real answer. 2-6" of 80-125lb mono, tied onto an 8-10/0 j hook or a 8-14/0 circle. Run that to your shock leader with a snap for your weight on the shock leader. All you need


----------



## poppop1

Starting with your running line ( I like at least 30# braid, using braid however is a whole other can of worms), put on a sinker slide, then a bead, now attach a coastlock or machman ( spelling??) swivel to the end of your line with a palomer knot. I think shock leaders are the best way to go like NC Kingfisher has mentioned above but I'm not good at tying braid to mono. Now put your leader on the coastlock, I make different length leaders 2'' to 16'' , 50# to 100#, 5/0 to 9/0 hooks ( for drum). The experienced drum fisherman and woman will use short leaders ( 1 to 2 inches), because they have also mastered the act of long casts, short leaders will not helicopter or spin in the air therefore a longer cast. Have fun making your leaders and good luck.


----------



## mossers

Jbare0001 said:


> I want to make up a few drum rigs for a fall surf fishing trip and was wondering if there was a standard way of making them or if anyone has a particular way that works good.


Check this out.

http://cdn.stripersonline.com/3/3a/525x525px-LL-3a59a90c_vbattach40333.jpg

Scott


----------



## Drumbeater

I use a fish finder rig. With the components that NC KIngfisher listed, u can look it up on google. However I'm no expert, and have caught more big drum soundside unfortunately haha, and the River Rig would be good for pups and even slot fish, good luck


----------



## cooper138

There is a drum rig 101 in the bible. Look into a cannonball rig as well


----------



## NC KingFisher

Lmao braid on the point. I don't fish OBX but I would make the drive for video footage


----------



## Youngbuck757.

nc kingfisher said:


> lmao braid on the point. I don't fish obx but i would make the drive for video footage



Not sure about that hahaha


----------



## Fishman

Google Fish finder rig


----------



## PandaBearJeff

cooper138 said:


> There is a drum rig 101 in the bible. Look into a cannonball rig as well


too bad all the pictures are gone... to be honest almost 80% of the pictures in "the bible" are gone. . .


----------



## Chris_Worthington

NC KingFisher said:


> Well here's a real answer. 2-6" of 80-125lb mono, tied onto an 8-10/0 j hook or a 8-14/0 circle. Run that to your shock leader with a snap for your weight on the shock leader. All you need


I use 60lb Wire most of the time, 2 crimps and done...... Never an issue....

Let the bashing begin


----------



## mossers

Fishman said:


> Google Fish finder rig


http://cdn.stripersonline.com/4/46/525x525px-LL-461ecc39_vbattach40332.jpg


Scott


----------



## surfmom

can someone explain how different a fish finder rig is vs a double bottom rig with a 6-10inch leader attached to a hook? doesn't it basically do the same thing? Im thinking for both rigs sinker sits on the bottom while leader floats attracting fish. Im just curious as to how one works different then the other


----------



## poppop1

With a fishfinder rig, when a fish takes your bait he does not initially pull the sinker weight because your running line is free to go, with a double rig the fish is pulling everything because your sinker is attached to the same line as your bait, hope this helps.


----------



## surfmom

poppop1 said:


> With a fishfinder rig, when a fish takes your bait he does not initially pull the sinker weight because your running line is free to go, with a double rig the fish is pulling everything because your sinker is attached to the same line as your bait, hope this helps.


 yes it does!!! thanks  duh makes sense lol


----------



## rocket

surfmom said:


> can someone explain how different a fish finder rig is vs a double bottom rig with a 6-10inch leader attached to a hook? doesn't it basically do the same thing? Im thinking for both rigs sinker sits on the bottom while leader floats attracting fish. Im just curious as to how one works different then the other


Among other reasons... A proper fish finder drum rig is much more compact than than a double bottom rig. So when distance matters the drum rig will cast farther. Also when fishing in a crowd, there is less hardware to get tangled with other fishermen.


----------



## NC KingFisher

And, good luck rigging up a double bottom rig with a good enough hook lol without making it grouper sized


----------



## Macman

Jbare0001,

I found this to be an interesting thread to read: http://www.ncangler.com/articles/saltwater-angler-articles-3/the-majik-drum-rig-1070/
Tight lines!

Macman


----------



## AbuMike

Short 1" or less 100# leader to a 10/0 J or 12/0 circle hook.


----------



## gilly21

Macman said:


> Jbare0001,
> 
> I found this to be an interesting thread to read: http://www.ncangler.com/articles/saltwater-angler-articles-3/the-majik-drum-rig-1070/
> Tight lines!
> 
> Macman


Although I believe he began his exparementing with great intentions, keep in mind the man who wrote that article is now marketing the same rig. Funny how his science has developed his own business. I have fished the Pamlico fishery since 2009. I have hooked or been on board with a few hooked drum with said rig. All but 3 were gut hooked. I am all for doing the best thing we can for these fish but I aint drinking the coolaid.


----------



## OldBay

I snell a 8/0 Gamakatsu octopus circle with 80# test mono. 3" up from the hook I crimp a barrel swivel. Now I run my shock leader through the permanently closed end of a snap swivel, then a bead, then I tie on the empty side of the barrel swivel on the drum rig with a polamar knot (other side has the 80# crimped to it). Attach your weight of choice to the snap swivel and away you go. I usually cut and re-tie the polamar knot every 10 casts or each fish as the couple inches of shock leader above the polamar takes most of the abuse when casting. Rig doesn't helicopter and the drum don't care that the bait is sitting right next to a sinker.


----------



## Chris_Worthington

When everything as said is so close, why not crimp both ends on a drum rig?

The advantage snelling over a crimp is?

When keeping it short the advantage of Mono over Wire is ?


----------



## OldBay

Chris_Worthington said:


> When everything as said is so close, why not crimp both ends on a drum rig?
> 
> The advantage snelling over a crimp is?
> 
> When keeping it short the advantage of Mono over Wire is ?


Snelling a circle hook ensures that the hook is pulled in the proper direction in the fish's mouth. There are ways to crimp on a circle hook and achieve the same, but it's easier for me to snell with the line running through the eye. If you crimp a simple loop through the eye of the circle you don't get the same pull since the hook can pivot easily inside the loop.

Snelling and crimping mono is easier than making two haywire twists in the wire for me.


----------



## OldBay

This graphic is kind of cheesy but it shows how to achieve the same stability that a snell provides (i.e. always knowing which direction the hook is facing in relation to the line) with a crimp connection (see lower left on this page): http://www.townsvillegamefishclub.com/pdf/fishing_rigs/circle_hook_rig.pdf


----------



## dudeondacouch

OldBay said:


> This graphic is kind of cheesy but it shows how to achieve the same stability that a snell provides (i.e. always knowing which direction the hook is facing in relation to the line) with a crimp connection (see lower left on this page): http://www.townsvillegamefishclub.com/pdf/fishing_rigs/circle_hook_rig.pdf


Yup. I normally snell with mono, but that's how I crimp on hooks when I do it.


----------



## SmoothLures

The standard big drum rig is very simple. You need a big hook, 80-130 lb mono, a big swivel and that's it for your rig. Slide whatever sinker snap you want up your shock leader, then a bead, then tie it with your favorite knot to the other end of the swivel. As you can see by the replies, it's very important if you snell, tie, crimp, or make it 1" or 10". Nah it doesn't really matter. Comes down to personal preference. Shorter leaders cast better. 










Shown is a 8/0 Gamakatsu Octopus circle, 100 lb mono, a 250 lb swivel, a bead, a 6 oz sinker on a 150 lb swivel + scissor snap, and 50 lb shock leader tied to your main line (how you do so is, again, personal preference). 

If you want puppy drum you can do a small version of this, I'd prefer it to be slightly longer in that case, you can also do 2 hook bottom rigs beefed up from what you would fish for whiting or pompano with.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath

I prefer the bead on the other side of the weight swivel, the bead is to keep the sinker an swivel from sliding past your your shockleader. IMHO the bead does nothing on the the side shown, other than making your rig purty.


----------



## OldBay

It is very purty. I think the bead below the snap protects the knot on the top of the swivel. I used to run a bead on both sides of the snap, but occasionally wave action or momentum of a cast would send the top bead over my shock leader knot. That caused problems when retrieving. I never did find a bead that fit comfortably over 40 or 50# mono shock leader but wouldn't slide over my shock leader knot. I may have been looking in the wrong places though. My rig generally looks like smoothlure's pic above.


----------



## gilly21

100% agree the bead is on wrong side. Rigged the way above the momentum of the cast puts MORE pressure on your knot. Take the bead off and the two swivels will be in direct contact. The knot will pass through the opening on the barrel swivel. When fighting a fish, You do NOT want your weight to come up onto your running line. Find beads that are smaller than your shock knot. I get mine from hobby lobby or ac more.


----------



## SmoothLures

Sure, makes sense. I haven't run into that problem yet though.


----------



## OldBay

gilly21 said:


> 100% agree the bead is on wrong side. Rigged the way above the momentum of the cast puts MORE pressure on your knot. Take the bead off and the two swivels will be in direct contact. The knot will pass through the opening on the barrel swivel. When fighting a fish, You do NOT want your weight to come up onto your running line. Find beads that are smaller than your shock knot. I get mine from hobby lobby or ac more.


Who Knew - this whole time I have been doing it wrong. Drum don't seem to mind, and I haven't broken one off at the shock leader knot. With the bead above the snap the fish can run only 15' or so before the sinker starts to drag. I suppose that is enough for the slide to serve its purpose.


----------



## Garboman

If you want to make new friends at the Point or on an OBX Pier during a Drum blitz ........... fish with out a bead or fish with the bead on wrong side of a fish finder rig and have your sinker 100 feet from the hook tangled up with seven or eight of your new neighbors in a mess that is tangled up further out in the water than anyone can safely wade to in order to untangle. 

Your new friends will instruct you on which orifice you and your bead should be deposited

The original purpose of the bead is to keep the sinker and swivel attached to the swivel from traveling further up the line than the shock knot, not to protect your knots, if you want to protect your knots use beads above and below the sinker slide

If you are using a bead that can travel over the shock knot get a smaller bead or a bead with a smaller opening, otherwise it is not working properly

A lot of folks including myself these days are using a 100 pound bite leader attached to the fish finder rig which limits the sinker movement to only two-three feet or so

The other huge advantage to a 100 pound bite leader is that the sinker is sliding on heavier line and you will not break off as much when casting and you don't have to worry as much about your knot being chaffed as with fifty pound.

Also if you like your bait to helicopter when casting use a six inch or longer snell and you will be sure to have your bait land inside of the fellas who are using a one inch snell


----------



## NASCAR

Well said Garbo! The closer the bait to weigh, the less helicopter action. One question for you Garbo, I was wondering if you could elaborate on the pros/cons, of the 2-3 feet and even a 6 feet bite leader. Example: Snelled circle hook-swivel-bead-weight-bead-3feet bite leader of 100lbs line-swivel-20 foot shock leader of 40lbs line-no name- triple surgeon- of 16lbs pro spec. This only gives the fish 3 feet before it picks up the lead at the swivel. I use: snelled circle hook(100lbs jinkai)-swivel-bead-lead-bead-on 40lbs shock leader that is 20-30 ft- no name-triple surgeon- on 16lbs pro spec. (the long shock leader is for piers) This way the fish runs with out the wieght until I set the hook or the bead and lead hit the no-name. Both methods have caught drum. But I would like to hear some ups and downs about both so as to start tying up the rigs.
Some I can think of: Shorter line causes the fish to pick up the weight sooner and can assist in setting the hook on itself. Also, shorter line makes it so the lead isnt 15 feet behind the fish, dragging into everyones lines. Weight on 40lbs shock leader lets the fish run with out noticing the resistance, giving you time to tighten drag and set hook.


----------



## justinfisch01

I also put the bead on bait side of the weight....The knot I use (cannot remember the name) from my mainline to my shock leader is so thin that I haven't found a bead that works fine with 50lb leader but stops at the knot. I feel the bead protect the knot from the shockleader to my swivel. 

I also like the cannonball rig..take a look at that one too.


----------



## Garboman

My bite leaders are 3 feet long and have a 2/0 swivel at the end and have the sinker slide and hook all ready rigged in a zip lock bag, I have a drywall bucket full of them ready to go since I have not been fishing much. More than a few of these rigs just have the 100 pound bite leader going through the sinker eyelet of an 8 ounce pyramid with out a swivel and these are really ready to go, one knot and you are fishing again....

I just tie my shock knot on to the 2/0 swivel and no trying to find a hole in a bead in the middle of the night with eyes that no longer work for such projects

A drum will likely not wear through fresh 50 pound shock during a fight, but if I hook into a Shark I want him to get off my line as soon as possible so I see no reason for a six foot bite leader, let the Shark tail wrap the 50 pound and get himself off so I can get a fresh bait hopefully in front of a Drum next time.

Plus a 6 foot bite leader makes you use a 6 foot drop and I have found I cast a little farther with a slightly shorter drop which does not have any slack in it when coming forward with the cast

We mostly used a double uni for the shock knot which when tied with fifty pound shock line easily stops the 6-8mm beads I use and the ones that are in the Tackle stores on the OBX

The very worst tangles and break offs and fights all occurred when someone did not use a bead and that sinker swinging around got tied into multiple rigs, it is not a problem if you fish by your self but if you fish in a crowd and you are the culprit, the others have the right of way to cut your line even if you are the one hooked to the Drum, after all it is you that is causing the problem...


----------



## AbuMike

Duh.....nevermind...


----------



## SmoothLures

Doesn't matter to me, as I fish solo or with a buddy or two at most. I like to relax! Same with having a short leader, I'm not breaking any casting records especially on the beach so I don't bother with 2" rigs. I'll throw a bead on the other side though, can't hurt.


----------



## Drumdum

OldBay said:


> It is very purty. I think the bead below the snap protects the knot on the top of the swivel. I used to run a bead on both sides of the snap, but occasionally wave action or momentum of a cast would send the top bead over my shock leader knot. That caused problems when retrieving. I never did find a bead that fit comfortably over 40 or 50# mono shock leader but wouldn't slide over my shock leader knot. I may have been looking in the wrong places though. My rig generally looks like smoothlure's pic above.


That plastic bead will not "protect" your terminal knot.. I use 50 shock,connected with "knot of choice",80lb mono,then bead above the sinker with swivel,THEN attach swiveled leader with hook.. Last much longer than the 50,makes GREAT handle when on the beach to drag the fish in,don't have to worry as much about "protecting" the terminal knot.. OR,just use a cannonball rig.. 

If I have not confused everyone reading this thread,then I have missed my goal....


----------



## cooper138

Cannonball!!!


----------



## gilly21

cooper138 said:


> View attachment 10028
> 
> Cannonball!!!


Hahahahahaha I love it. And yes 99% of the time I am connon balling it. I lost two drum on da point because in my dumb a$$ drunk mind I f'ed up and retied with bead on wrong side. I lernt my lesson without the physical straightening from those around. Personal let down is much worse!


----------



## OldBay

Drumdum said:


> That plastic bead will not "protect" your terminal knot.. I use 50 shock,connected with "knot of choice",80lb mono,then bead above the sinker with swivel,THEN attach swiveled leader with hook.. Last much longer than the 50,makes GREAT handle when on the beach to drag the fish in,don't have to worry as much about "protecting" the terminal knot.. OR,just use a cannonball rig..
> 
> If I have not confused everyone reading this thread,then I have missed my goal....


Clearly I have much to learn. I'm just glad fish aren't as sharp as you guys. Also glad I don't fish near garboman.


----------



## cooper138

Gilly couldn't help it, everytime I put on a cannonball that scene goes through my head. Half the time I yell it out as well.


----------



## Garboman

"Also glad I don't fish near garboman. "

I am actually one of the more calm ones, it is the other greedy FHB's that fish where I fish that are the problem

I will say that standing to my right when I am about to cast out is not a good idea


----------



## gilly21

Garboman said:


> "Also glad I don't fish near garboman. "
> 
> I am actually one of the more calm ones, it is the other greedy FHB's that fish where I fish that are the problem
> 
> I will say that standing to my right when I am about to cast out is not a good idea


Or straight in front...lol.lol.lol. 

I'm just messing. I couldnt pic Garbo outa crowd if my life depended on it. Thats the line I used for Grandad on the golf course. Just worked here. No offense Garbo.


----------



## NC KingFisher

First off, doing a snell crimp is a good way to break your line. No reason to crimp line under 400lb unless you suck at doing uni knots, I usually just tie a uni in 400 lb anyways. Crimps in that small line weaken it a lot. I do kinda like they said, cept I use longer 100lb above the leader. I have a the main leader, either to a heavy swivel or uni to uni. If its a uni-uni, there's a bead on both sides. Then there's about 6ft of 80-100lb mono. With a swivel, a snap above the swivel then a bead on the other side, the bead will tear up the knot. That then goes to my shock. Just how I do it, works for me


----------



## Garboman

First off, doing a snell crimp is a good way to break your line


???? Just Where did you determine this engineering marvel KingFisher?



Re; Comments Standing Directly in front of Garbo

Do not stand to Garbo's Left either, his pendulum drop goes way left

Garbo is one of the most dangerous casters to be around as he is old and set in his ways and now uses a beach pendulum style for the added twenty yards distance which is inherently more dangerous to bystanders than a standard Hatteras cast

Generally it is best just to get out of this old train wrecks way

If there is a shock knot break off the only one who is likely not to get hit by shrapnel is Garbo

So don't stand anywhere near him


----------



## BlaineO

One more point about the bite leader, and the bead that confines the sinker travel up the line. 

When it's blowing 20 knots from the side, and you can't keep the slack out of your line on North Beach, or any other sandy stretch, it helps in getting the hook stuck into the fish when it swims toward you, or parallel to you, or away.

If you are out very far at all, your hook up percentages will be substantially better, because the sinker will help the hook penetrate the skin, and the fish will be moving shortly there after.

Then it's just a matter of letting the barb sink, or assisting with this, depending on your hook type, and keeping connected to the fish until you can get the fish in.

Blaine


----------



## NC KingFisher

Garbo I came up with that after seeing lines broke


----------



## map120277

NC KingFisher said:


> First off, doing a snell crimp is a good way to break your line. No reason to crimp line under 400lb unless you suck at doing uni knots, I usually just tie a uni in 400 lb anyways. Crimps in that small line weaken it a lot. I do kinda like they said, cept I use longer 100lb above the leader. I have a the main leader, either to a heavy swivel or uni to uni. If its a uni-uni, there's a bead on both sides. Then there's about 6ft of 80-100lb mono. With a swivel, a snap above the swivel then a bead on the other side, the bead will tear up the knot. That then goes to my shock. Just how I do it, works for me


In many years of beach and offshore fishing I have never had a crimp fail. I'm not saying it can't happen but if a crimp is done properly it is a very strong connection. :beer:


----------



## NC KingFisher

There's your problem, properly done. Half the crimps I see people do on the pier are messed up, I've never seen a double barrel sleeve crimped the right way fail. There's been plenty done the wrong way that fail. I feel it does more harm than good with the smaller stuff


----------



## Drumdum

map120277 said:


> In many years of beach and offshore fishing I have never had a crimp fail. I'm not saying it can't happen but if a crimp is done properly it is a very strong connection. :beer:


 Yeap,very strong connection,but for drumming it's gonna be a knot for me,cause I've never had one fail and less bs to carry around with ya too...



Garboman said:


> Re; Comments Standing Directly in front of Garbo
> 
> Do not stand to Garbo's Left either, his pendulum drop goes way left
> 
> Garbo is one of the most dangerous casters to be around as he is old and set in his ways and now uses a beach pendulum style for the added twenty yards distance which is inherently more dangerous to bystanders than a standard Hatteras cast
> 
> Generally it is best just to get out of this old train wrecks way
> 
> If there is a shock knot break off the only one who is likely not to get hit by shrapnel is Garbo
> 
> So don't stand anywhere near him


 Just feed him beers and he will be totally harmless,backlashing all the seven reels that he'll bring out with him... 



NC KingFisher said:


> There's your problem, properly done. Half the crimps I see people do on the pier are messed up, I've never seen a double barrel sleeve crimped the right way fail. There's been plenty done the wrong way that fail. I feel it does more harm than good with the smaller stuff


 I'm with ya on it,but there are many on this board and have fished with many that have had great success with crimping hundred lb test mono.. It's not something I do,but there are many that use crimps,knotman myself...


----------



## gilly21

Drumdum said:


> Just feed him beers and he will be totally harmless,backlashing all the seven reels that he'll bring out with him...


I can do that.


----------



## NC KingFisher

And ask him about "back in the day" when he's about 6 deep


----------



## Jbare0001

Thanks for all the replies, now I just gotta figure out time to sit down and tie some up. Might be a good way to pass some time while I am king fishing.


----------



## challenger

Thanks for all the ideas. 
I am not currently fishing in the surf for the large drum. I am targeting what's in the creek now which is perfect eating/legal size drum. I tried 8/0 circle hooks but they were too big. I went to 5/0 circle hooks recently. Can't remember the name but they start out red in color bu this comes off after a few casts. They are light weight. The large hooks weigh the bait down. I will try the shorter leader because my casts helicopter too much & sometimes get fouled. I only need 1/2 oz slide sinker in this creek. I use one oz on a larger "meat pole" that I cast farther than the other two and all three rods are dead sticks with the drag nearly completely off. I am within 8' of all three rods so if I hear clicking I go to that rod. 
I Snell my hooks so they are straight FWIW..
Lots of heavy surf advice here which is good reading but "out of my league"
Also bait choices would be greatly appreciated. At low tide there is nothing but mud where the end of this dock is & tons of fiddlers. When I lived in the NE I'd hand catch as many of these as I could for Blackfish but one can't walk on the mud here so I'd like to make a trap. Any ideas? Again the m d is such that I can use a 2X4 funnel to corral them into a bucket. I need a drop style trap I can place &retrieve with a rope.
Unobtainium?


----------



## DYSLEXCI

Make "snowshoes"out of plywood. Walks on mud.


----------



## surfnsam

A simple minnow trap will work or a square metal colapsable crab trap.


----------



## O'Shaughnessy

Are you required by law to use circle hooks for drum in NC or can you use anything you want? Are there any advantages to using a non-circle hook?


----------



## cooper138

O'Shaughnessy said:


> Are you required by law to use circle hooks for drum in NC or can you use anything you want? Are there any advantages to using a non-circle hook?


 from July to the end of September in the pamlico sound from I think 7pm to 7 am any natural bait on a size 4/0 must be a circle hook. There are a few other details that I can't remember off the top of my head, something about leader size.


----------



## NC KingFisher

O'Shaughnessy said:


> Are you required by law to use circle hooks for drum in NC or can you use anything you want? Are there any advantages to using a non-circle hook?


Depends on the hook and fisherman, holding the rod Js all the way spiking probably gonna be a circle


----------



## Drumdum

O'Shaughnessy said:


> Are you required by law to use circle hooks for drum in NC or can you use anything you want? Are there any advantages to using a non-circle hook?


 In the Pamlico Sound during spawning season you are required to have at least a 4/0 circle on a fixed rig.. By fixed rig,it means the hook and sinker can't separate when a fish picks it up like a fishfinder rig can do... During this time you can fish the ocean or piers and use a j and fishfinder rig if you like...

As far as advantages of j hook,that depends on the angler imo... I've always had good luck with j's with big drum,but do use circles for species like stripers and when targeting .. Some swear by a circle,that's cool,I'll never use them for big drum on the ocean side,unless it becomes law then I will have to..


----------



## O'Shaughnessy

Hi guys, 

I'm having a tough time seeing why we want the sinker to move at all-- will an old smart bull re-- er I mean red drum-- feel the resistance on a fixed weight and drop the bait? Would it be terrible to just use a 3-way swivel (or a dropper loop, or some other configuration) so the sinker stays put?

Wouldn't a fixed weight help to set a circle hook when a fish turns?


----------



## Drumdum

O'Shaughnessy said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm having a tough time seeing why we want the sinker to move at all-- will an old smart bull re-- er I mean red drum-- feel the resistance on a fixed weight and drop the bait? Would it be terrible to just use a 3-way swivel (or a dropper loop, or some other configuration) so the sinker stays put?
> 
> Wouldn't a fixed weight help to set a circle hook when a fish turns?


 Yeap,will work fine.. Capt Norman Miller out of Ocracoke is one of the most renowned capt in this area.. He uses a dropper loop with circle hook attached,just like a double bottomrig or hi-low rig,without the second hook.. That is about as "fixed" as it gets,and he catches MORE than his share of drum...


----------



## Phaedrus

Drumdum said:


> Yeap,will work fine.. Capt Norman Miller out of Ocracoke is one of the most renowned capt in this area.. He uses a dropper loop with circle hook attached,just like a double bottomrig or hi-low rig,without the second hook.. That is about as "fixed" as it gets,and he catches MORE than his share of drum...


Drumdum,
I have fished with Capt. Miller a couple of times. I really paid attention to his set up the last time we went. Do you think those rigs would work in the surf?


----------



## dudeondacouch

I use about half and half FF rigs and single drops. I like single drops for ease and they work great, but you just can't get the same distance as with a short FF.


----------



## Drumdum

Phaedrus said:


> Drumdum,
> I have fished with Capt. Miller a couple of times. I really paid attention to his set up the last time we went. Do you think those rigs would work in the surf?


 I've used hi-low rigs in the surf many times for striper with success,don't see why that rig wouldn't work as well.. I personally like my modified fishfinder even better,but that rig does work as well..


----------



## MSRIEF

The drum rigs in the bible don't have pictures anymore.


----------

